# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  ПРОГРАММА ДЛЯ МОДЕЛИРОВАНИЯ ОБУВИ

## Angelinna

Помогите найти программу(полную рабочую версию) для моделирования обуви типа shoemaster, shoemaker, accoль итд. Очень Нужно!!!

----------

